# What should I do about this Vanity?



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

I am installing this vanity










Thing is, of course, the wall and floor are not square. Standing with the bottom as far back against the wall as it can go, the vanity top is about 3/4" from the wall.. With an ordinary vanity I would shim up the front and caulk the top to the wall... the shims in the front would not be noticeable... with the Shaker style however, the front legs are individual and small and I'm afraid it might look bad if I do this... what you do here?


----------



## cabinetman (Jun 3, 2007)

Is the sink top loose from the cabinet? If so, remove and place a level front to back to see how out of level the cabinet is. If you can't test for level that way, just place a level on the flat part of the sink. If there is a ridge around the perimeter, space the level up off the sink top to check.

If the out of level means you have to shim the front legs, could you trim a bit off the back legs instead? Or, you could use levelers like these, on all four legs.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

The vanity doesn't look deep - in my home with all the kids that would = tipping over somehow.
So I'd run a decorativetrim behind it, finish off the edges nicely, to fill in the void and to, also, help anchor it to the wall.

If you'd rather not do that then you could modify the lower legs in the back by cutting out a notch - enough for the installed baseboard to nestle up to it so you can scoot it closer to the wall.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a similar vanity
I think the levellers are maybe the best may to go
Other option would be to shave the legs on one side
But need to be very careful


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Thanks guys... I think I will try Sanding down the back of each side a little. The back has a brace across that I can fasten to the wall, so I'm not worried about it tipping over... 

I'm not sure if adjusting or shaving the bottom to make it lean against the wall will make it level or not... I haven't checked level on it yet. The important thing here is that the sink leans against and seals to the wall with caulking right?


----------

